# Where can I download Aires of France & Germany from?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Had lots of advise re how to download. Now where can I download aires for France and Germany from?

Paul


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Just had a go at this myself. On the resources section you'll see useful downloads - here


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's one to get you started

http://www.airecampingcar.com/

I'm sure that others will come along with a more comprehensive list.

Sandy


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If you are prepared to spend a bit, you could get the full list from CC Infos. This covers France in great detail, and has many aires for other countries too. (e.g. there are 472 aires listed in Germany, and 845 in Italy.)

Either go to the website and download the POI files by paying with Télecharger, or buy the whole system on a DVD / USB key for €16.50.

I have the DVD and it is great. Lots of info on the aires and the POI files are in the bundle too.

Philip
<<CC Infos>>


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres anotherFrench Site but easy to get round
http://www.i-campingcar.fr/
Rob


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

This could also be useful
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aide_anglaise.htm
Rob


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Camping car infos, purchsae cd and take with you with your laptop,
Seems a bit awkward to start with. Has many gps positions

Dave P


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

POI's are FREE to download from CC-Infos and cover the whole of Europe

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Use the link 'Synchronisation Coordonnees GPS'

Knauser


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Knauser said:


> POI's are FREE to download from CC-Infos and cover the whole of Europe
> 
> http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
> 
> ...


Could someone with a better understanding of French than me (none)! tell me what are the difference in the OV2 tomtom files are please 

Ta much.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

ASV = Aires de service verified (i.e. checked)
APV = parking places verified
AAV = rest stops on motorways verified - not a good place to stay
ACV = Aires on campsites (often adjoining the entrance) verified

The same naming logic applies to the NV files (e.g. ASNV) except these are 'non-verified'. I presume the verified ones have had a visit from one of Bruno's group of reporters.

You also need to copy the equivalent bitmap files e.g. ASV.bmp in order to display the relevant icon on your SatNav. Bear in mind that I use a Garmin, but the same logic must apply to TomTom.

Philip


----------

